# 3 Old Pochmanns...



## DavidWoner (Dec 28, 2009)

(11:01:13 PM) esquimalt1: i used to think 3OP was 3 old pochmann's lol
*chatter about BLD*
(11:01:35 PM) DavidWoner: 3 Old Pochmanns walk into a bar...
*chatter*
(11:02:23 PM) DavidWoner: The bartender asks what they want, and all three of them say "Did you think about it before asking?"

I was proud of myself


----------



## esquimalt1 (Dec 28, 2009)

that is incredible


----------



## Forte (Dec 28, 2009)

lol


----------



## qqwref (Dec 28, 2009)

Best topic this year.


----------



## Zubon (Dec 28, 2009)

Hahahahaha! That's great!


----------



## Toad (Dec 28, 2009)

Love it 

Also I had to tell someone that 3OP ≠ Old Pochmann cos they got confused with it too!!


----------



## Stefan (Dec 28, 2009)

When I saw the title, I thought "... had a farm, E-I-E-I-O."


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 28, 2009)

randomtoad said:


> Also I had to tell someone that 3OP ≠ Old Pochmann cos they got confused with it too!!



May have been me...it turns out that I use 3OP and not Old Pochmann!


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 28, 2009)

LOL!
Should win the award for the best thread!


----------



## wrbcube4 (Dec 28, 2009)

Yes said:


> LOL!
> Should win the award for the best thread!



+1


----------



## Toad (Dec 28, 2009)

kinch2002 said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > Also I had to tell someone that 3OP ≠ Old Pochmann cos they got confused with it too!!
> ...



I thought I wouldn't embarrass you by saying it was you... Too late :fp


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 28, 2009)

Why does everyone get the joke except me


----------



## DcF1337 (Dec 28, 2009)

amostay2004 said:


> Why does everyone get the joke except me



Probably because you don't know Pochmann well enough.

I have never laughed so hard about a cubing-related (well, somewhat) joke before.


----------



## Sin-H (Dec 28, 2009)

über! just über!


----------



## Muesli (Dec 28, 2009)

I lol'd.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 28, 2009)

amostay2004 said:


> Why does everyone get the joke except me



Cuz u suck.


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 28, 2009)

Haha! Nice joke!



wrbcube4 said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > LOL!
> ...



Proof that speedsolving.com is now not about cubing. An off-topic thread is nominated for best thread. Have you read any of the useful cubing topics with real, insightful content in puzzle theory or BLD?


----------



## qqwref (Dec 28, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Haha! Nice joke!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



More people will enjoy a good joke than a research paper, no matter how good the paper is. It's just the nature of the beast.


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 28, 2009)

qqwref said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > Haha! Nice joke!
> ...



But it's only one funny post. It makes more sense to nominate it for "funniest post." I would have merged it with http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12784

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16466 is a joke thread with much more content.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 28, 2009)

Win. Just Win. This is my favorite thread in the whole forum.


----------



## Dene (Dec 28, 2009)

I have to be perfectly honest, I did not find the joke all that amusing. Sorry Woneykins.


----------

